# Out and about



## coastalconn (Jun 27, 2018)

I haven't been out and about nearly as much as I would like to be, but finally had some good light and some time to shoot over the past few weeks.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome.

1



Willet 6_18 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Tree Swallow 6_26 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Snowy Egret 6_25 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Great Horned Owl/Squirrel High ISO 6_5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Tree Swallow 6_25 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Mallard 6_12 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 27, 2018)

Kristofer, these are just awesome!!!


----------



## Lorrilia (Jun 27, 2018)

Amazing shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 27, 2018)

excellent


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 27, 2018)

Excellent shooting......


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 27, 2018)

Beautiful set.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## rosh4u (Jun 27, 2018)

I loved the owl! The eyes look very astonishing!


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 28, 2018)

Kris, great set of images - glad to see you back.  If I had to pick a favourite, it would be the owl.

WesternGuy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 28, 2018)

I do believe #1 is worthy of the Kris Rowe Award of Excellence!


----------



## bulldurham (Jun 28, 2018)

Few realize the difficulty in getting such sharp detail on an in-flight Tree Swallow, so those I appreciate the most.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jun 29, 2018)

Such an inspiration Kristofer, love the owls expression, but they are all amazing.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 29, 2018)

Great facial expressions on some of these!  As always sharp as a tack and perfectly composed.  I think my favorite is the last one.  There is just enough movement visible in the wings to bring it alive and the bokeh is like a painting.


----------



## HavToNo (Jun 29, 2018)

Fantastic series.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 30, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Kristofer, these are just awesome!!!





Lorrilia said:


> Amazing shots.





jcdeboever said:


> excellent





Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting......





DarkShadow said:


> Beautiful set.





tirediron said:


> Great set.





rosh4u said:


> I loved the owl! The eyes look very astonishing!





WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great set of images - glad to see you back.  If I had to pick a favourite, it would be the owl.
> 
> WesternGuy





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I do believe #1 is worthy of the Kris Rowe Award of Excellence!





bulldurham said:


> Few realize the difficulty in getting such sharp detail on an in-flight Tree Swallow, so those I appreciate the most.





birdbonkers84 said:


> Such an inspiration Kristofer, love the owls expression, but they are all amazing.





SquarePeg said:


> Great facial expressions on some of these!  As always sharp as a tack and perfectly composed.  I think my favorite is the last one.  There is just enough movement visible in the wings to bring it alive and the bokeh is like a painting.





HavToNo said:


> Fantastic series.


Thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2018)

Great shooting. I especially loved the smaller birds.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2018)

You've clearly not lost your touch while I was away!! Amazing shots as always Kris..


----------



## BrentC (Jul 3, 2018)

Awesome set!  Hopefully one day I can get such great detail on a Swallow in flight.


----------

